# Suche Uncut Games Shop



## Daniel B. (2. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche einen Uncut Games Shop, in dem auch ich Chancen habe per Nachnahme zu zahlen. Sprich: Ich bin noch keine 18 und möchte einen Uncut Games Shop finden, der eine Ausweiskopie benötigt und dann per Nachnahme sendet. Und zwar mit der Bedingung, dass nicht NUR der direkte Ausweisinhaber das Päckchen annehmen kann.

Habt ihr da irgendwas für mich?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (2. Dezember 2009)

Gamesonly.at - Der Gameshop für Xbox 360, PS3, PC, Wii, PSP & More

da du aber nicht 18 bist kann man dir da auch net wirklich helfen


----------



## ghostadmin (2. Dezember 2009)

Dann bestellst ers halt über die Mutter/Vater oder so^^
Blöd halt nur wenn die davon gar nix wissen. 

btw: Das hat keiner gehört denn sowas tut man nicht!


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (2. Dezember 2009)

Okay Soft hat sie alle: Action, Adventure, Simulation, Strategie usw.

Kenne ich noch, aber ob du damit durchkommst


----------



## Daniel B. (2. Dezember 2009)

Hey allerseits,
danke für eure Tipps.  Ich denke, ich werde einfach mal fragen, ob eine "eigenhändige Annahme" immer beibehalten werden muss. Denke ich bekomme das hin, dass auch ich das annehmen kann. 

Also meine Eltern wissen durchaus, dass ich das ein oder andere "Ballerspiel"  zocke, aber bei Saw bis FEAR ist es besser, dass geheimzuhalten. 

Berichte euch, wenn ich Erfolg habe. Könnt mir ja noch weiterhin Tipps geben! 

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## ghostadmin (2. Dezember 2009)

Fear ist doch Kinderkram... selbst Uncut.


----------



## Daniel B. (2. Dezember 2009)

Dann suche ich mal nach was Härterem... oder hättest du was für mich?


----------



## ghostadmin (2. Dezember 2009)

Ok ich kenn nichts härteres wenn du es so nennen willst, aber für mich -> Kinderkram^^


----------



## Sash (2. Dezember 2009)

hab da ne idee... ist aber ein wenig gewöhnlich..
werd 18.
ich weiß nicht ob das hier in richtung illegal geht.


----------



## Hektor123 (3. Dezember 2009)

Hab mal ne kurze Frage zu Gamesonly.at.
Hört sich ja gar nicht schlecht an mit den unzensierten Spielen.
So wie ich das lese gibt es dort auch eig keine Nachteile.
Was mir als erstes in den Sinn kam, dass ich zur Filiale laufen muss wegen Auslandsüberweisung, aber man kann wohl auf ein deutsches Konto überweisen -> also Prima.
Versand ist ab 2 Spielen auch kostenlos.

Hab ich das so richtig gelesen?^^


----------



## Daniel B. (13. Dezember 2009)

Hey Leute,
habe eine Lösung gefunden. Die Mutter von meinem Vater wird die Spiele an der Tür annehmen und mir geben. So haben wirs bisher immer gemacht und anders gehts halt auch nicht.

Condemned hatte ich schon bestellt, war aber dann leider ausverkauft. Lasse mich vom Verkäufer darüber informieren, wenn es wieder da ist und mir dann zuschicken...

Leute... 18 hin oder her! Solangs in der Schule läuft, man Freunde hat, mit welchen ich mich überregelmäßig treffe und ich maximal 3-4 Stunden am Tag vorm PC verbringe, ist das kein Problem oder seit ihr anderer Meinung? 

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (16. Dezember 2009)

@daniel b ,wie alt bissn den

mal als erstes das jugendschutz gibbet nicht umsonst.eine reife muss man schon haben um sogenannte killerspiele zu zocken.
nun im ernst wenn de 17 bist ,und einige erfahrungen gemacht hast mit gewalt,und deswegen weisst das was man anderen antut schnmerzen gibt.dann hab ich nichts dagegen.

einer der immer meint das ein messer was geiles ist und damit prahlt oder auch waffen anhimmelt.
der ist in meinen augen nicht reif für spiele die konflikte beschreiben,oder auch nur den wettkampfgedanken enthalten.trotz des themas krieg terrorismus oder was meist schlimmer ist fantasie welten ,wo jegliche gewalt verniedlicht wird oder auch glorieferziert thema WoW.

werd  erst mal mindestenz 18 und mach mal nee ausbildung ,das bringt meist erst die reife.

Nun zum Deutschland exklusiven erwachsenen kindsbehandlung.
Ich wäre für eine einführung der altersfreigabe ab 21 dies wäre dann gleichbedeutend mit den derzeitigen indiziert.Online werbung erlaubt und ansonsten keine werbung von medien.
Und der verkauf nur unter online bestellung mittels sicheren paypal altersnachweis oder auch bankeinzug.
Lässt sich sicher machen und die meisten publischer würden eine einführung dieser methode bevorzugen.weil dann der deutsche verkaufsmarkt ofen wäre.siehe alien vs predator kommt febuar und wird in deutschland nicht erscheinen, wegen zu brutal.
ham einen gibs an der hand rechtschreibung nur schwer möglich.


----------



## Daniel B. (23. Dezember 2009)

byaliar schrieb:


> @daniel b ,wie alt bissn den
> 
> mal als erstes das jugendschutz gibbet nicht umsonst.eine reife muss man schon haben um sogenannte killerspiele zu zocken.
> nun im ernst wenn de 17 bist ,und einige erfahrungen gemacht hast mit gewalt,und deswegen weisst das was man anderen antut schnmerzen gibt.dann hab ich nichts dagegen.
> ...



Ehrlich gesagt würde eine Altersfreigabe ab 21 alleine nicht sehr viel ändern. Wer die Wege kennt an Spiele ab 18 heranzukommen, kennt auch die Wege Spiele ab 21 zu zocken. Ich möchte dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber die Idee mit sicherem PayPal etc. sorgt nur dafür, dass mehr Raubkopien veröffentlicht werden und wir alle noch etwas illegaler werden würden! Mal ganz ehrlich: Was macht ein Jugendlicher, der unbedingt ein Spiel gamen möchte, an welches er über die "normalen Wege" nicht herankommt? Genau, er zieht es sich! Dadurch würde sich unsere Jugend die Zukunft verbauen!! Ich kenne so viele Jugendliche, die später ein hammer Abitur machen werden und denen die ganze Welt offen stehen wird.. und was machen die in ihrer Freizeit eben ab und zu mal?? Killerspiele! Man, das ist doch fast schon normal in unserer Gesellschaft! Ich glaube, wenn ich mir deine Ideen so durchlese, würde ich ein System einrichten, welches sich nach der Intelligenz eines Menschen richten würde. Menschen mit hoher Intelligenz dürften die Freigabe für jegliche Spiele haben und Menschen mit nicht so hoher Intelligenz eben nicht. Einigen würde so etwas unfair vorkommen, aber deine Ideen kommen mir und einigen anderen deine Idee bestimmt auch vor. Selbst wenn es eine Freigabe ab 30 gäbe, ich habe meien Leute, die mir das Spiel auf absolut legalem Weg besorgen und ich gebe Ihnen später das Geld. Deshalb möchte ich auch jetzt nicht die "Robin-Hood-Rolle" für irgendwelche Jugendlichen übernehmen, die diesen Service nicht haben. Ich finde die Reife hat recht wenig mit Killerspielen zu tun. Es geht doch eher ums Alter. 
"nun im ernst wenn de 17 bist ,und einige erfahrungen gemacht hast mit gewalt,und deswegen weisst das was man anderen antut schnmerzen gibt.dann hab ich nichts dagegen." Weißt du wie sich das anhört? Wie sehr harte Erfahrung aus dem Munde eines Schlägertypen! Aber ich sehe das mal als irgendwelche unbegründbaren Aspekte gegen die Erhöhung des Jugendschutzgetzes in Deutschland, die im Moment eh kaum eine Rolle spielt. Man sollte den Menschen mal etwas mehr Freiheiten lassen, was durch eine Erhöhung der Altersfreigabe ja eher kontraproduktiv wäre. Ich game auch keine Killerspiele, weil ich Spaß daran habe virtuelle Gegner umzubringen, sondern weil es einfach mein Hobby ist und ich neben Lernen, Lernen, Lernen für die Schule, Sport, Gitarrenuntericht und allen anderen Hobbies auch mal Abwechslung am PC brauche. Ich kenne Professoren, deren Kinder nach der Schule sich am PC einfach mal abreagieren. Leute, denkt mal positiv! Ich habe einen starken Computer und die besten Grafiken haben eben meist Killerspiele. Und wie gesagt, ist das nicht alles, was ich am Tag so mache. Achso, wie ist das denn mit den ganzen Spielen im Laden? Zwar werden diese nur  an Personen ab 18 verkauft, aber jeder Jugendliche hat quasi die Chance eine Volljährige Person mitzunehmen und sich das Spiel über ihn zu besorgen....

In dem Sinne: Merry Christmas!

Daniel


----------



## XeQfaN (24. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir direct oder in München ... Hitman 1 Max Payne 1 alles da ... sogar noch ungeöffnet


----------



## Jack_O_Neill (21. Mai 2010)

Wir "Online-Games-Shop | Uncut  Games | Uncut Patches" -Forum haben außer Uncut-Patches sowie Sprach-Patches auch einen Partnershop ---> Fairplay Games, der euch die Spiele auch als PEGI-Version liefern kann.


----------



## Arkogei (24. Mai 2010)

Also bei gamesonly ist auf jedenfall keine Alterskontrolle. Tust bezahlen und dann wirds geliefert.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (28. Mai 2010)

Fairplay Games mit überzogenen preisen.nee die sollten lieber mal amazon co uk die auslieferung nach deutschland ermöglichen.
Uncut und billiger.


----------



## Sickness (14. Juni 2010)

Was mich hier Stört ist das "ihr", alle Shooter als Killerspiele bezeichnet. Damit gebt ihr der Politik recht und das Stört mich.


----------

